# Kodak Six-16 and Six-20 new to the collection



## webestang64 (Jun 27, 2018)

Another customer at work gift. 2 Kodak folders in good shape, just dirty with film and extra spool. 
Might run a roll through them, just curious.

Vigilant Six-20

















Junior Six-16 Series II


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hang on to the thin 620 spools then respool 120 film on them and you're in business. Decent lenses on both, have fun with them.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 28, 2018)

Mitica100 said:


> Hang on to the thin 620 spools then respool 120 film on them and you're in business. Decent lenses on both, have fun with them.



I re-spool 120 to 620 all the time. A couple of months ago I shot 35mm in a 126 camera. Love doing stuff like this.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Good man!


----------

